# Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Hallo Com, 

ich möcht mal wieder etwas basteln. Naja zumindest plane ich es. Ich möchte mich aber schoneinmal einlesen und möchte noch ein paar Fragen klären.

Ich hab aktuell ein i5 4590, eine R9 290 von AMD, und ein 600W Bequiet Netzteil.
Unter Wasser gesetzt werden sollen primär die CPU und die GPU. Evtl später eine zweite GPU und Arbeitsspeicher.
Gehäuse wird neu angeschafft, wegen Optik und WaKü Optionen. 

Welchen Radiator verwende ich am besten? Einen, oder mehrere? 
Wie wird das dann Angeschlossen? Radiator am Anfang, oder am Ende? Zwischen GPU und CPU noch einen Radiator nötig?
Welche Schlauchgröße sollte man wählen?

Vielen dank schon einmal vorab.


----------



## sunshine1211 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

hier werden alle fragen beantwortet,es geht rund um Wakü

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwt-3v9lteg


----------



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Schon gesehen, auch alle drei Teile wie man eine WaKü einbaut. Und nicht nur die Videos von dem Mannheimer (oder so ähnlich)

Welche Radiatorgröße man verwenden sollte, bei welchen Komponenten, sagt er nicht. 
Ob man mehrere Radiatoren verbauen kann sagt er nicht.
Wie man mehrere Komponenten kühlt sagt er nicht. 
Welchen Schlauch man verwendet bzw Unterschiede sagt er nicht.

Ist ja auch alles wunderschön erklärt. Nur leider nicht meine spezifischen Fragen, darum stelle ich sie ja hier.
In der Zeit in der du das Video gepostet hast, hättest bestimmt auch brauchbare Infos zur Verfügung stellen können.


----------



## sunshine1211 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

ob man mehrere Radiatoren verbauen kann  kommt immer auf dein CASE an wegen platz,aber generell kann man mehrere verbauen aber für eine Cpu reicht ein 240 Radiator völlig aus,wenn du noch die GPU kühlen willst dann sollten es zwei Radiatoren sein oder eben wenn der Platz da ist ein 480 er Radiator, wo die Radiatoren  sitzen ist eigentlich bums,wichtig ist das du dein Reservoir vor die Pumpe setzt das die nicht trocken läuft günstige config wäre zb Radiator CPU im case oben,für die GPU CASE vorne,nachteil meistens das dann eben die laufwerksschächte flöten gehen wenn du genug platz hast dann kannst den Radiator auch auf dem Case Boden platzieren.Du solltest die Wakü so planen das du relativ kurze schlauchwege hast wegen der optik wegen hast,
als Schlauch nimmst den normalen den es im Handel gibt oder Petg das musst du allerdings dann zurecht biegen,ist aber leichter als Acryl zb das ist eben eine optiksache


----------



## chapchap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Hallo Com,
> 
> ich möcht mal wieder etwas basteln. Naja zumindest plane ich es. Ich möchte mich aber schoneinmal einlesen und möchte noch ein paar Fragen klären.
> 
> ...



Man nehme die Faustregel: 100W = 120mm Radi (50W-75W wenns richtung silent geht)

Deine CPU hat 84W, laut Intel Seite. Deine R9 290 liegt bei 250W (Quelle). Gibt zusammen gerundet 350W. Ergo 4 120MM Radis.
Diese kannst du nun Aufteilen in einen 480er, zwei 240, einen 360er und einen 120.
Ob du einen oder mehrere möchtest hängt von deinem Gehäuse ab, und was die Optisch lieber ist. Es gibt keine Vor oder Nachteile durchs Radi Splitten (ausser bisschen mehr Schlauch)

Die Anschlussreihenfolge ist so ziemlich egal. Wie schon erwähnt MUSS das Reservoir vor der Pumpe sitzen, sodass diese immer gefüttert wird. Der Rest ist ziemlich egal, da es sich da um vllt 1° oder 2° Änderungen handelt. Aber ob du nun zwischen CPU und Graka einen Radi packst, oder 2 Radis nacheinander ist latte. Da würde ich eher schauen was sich ergibt beim verschlauchen.

Apropos Schlauchgrösse. Das nimmt sich ebenfalls kaum was. Da kannst du nehmen was dir besser gefällt. Du solltest nur nicht unbedingt die Grössen mischen. Beim Material bist du frei. ob PETG, Acryl, Schlauch ... Schlauch ist halt easy zu verlegen, PETG und Acryl benötigen etwas mehr Aufwand.

Noch i-was unklar?


----------



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*



chapchap schrieb:


> Noch i-was unklar?


Hey, ja n bisschen :/

Danke erst mal für die beiden Hilfestellungen. 

Die Sache mit dem Wasserkreislauf wurmt mich noch etwas. 
Es ist tatsächlich egal, ob ich das Wasser von Radiator, über CPU, GPU, evtl noch RAM und ne zweite GPU schicke? Erwärmt es sich da nicht bei jedem Komponent wieder um einige Grad? So bekommen die nachfolgenden Komponenten kein kaltes Wasser mehr, sondern lauwarmes? 
So ist mein Gedankengang. Deswegen dachte ich 'Abwasser' erst erneut kühlen, bevor es zum nächsten Teil geleitet wird.

Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## chapchap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Wie gesagt, das siehst du schon richtig. Aber es handelt sich da um 1° - 2° die das Wasser wärmer ist (grob). Das Wasser flitzt so schnell durch deinen Kreislauf, dass du keine Angst haben musst dass das nach der CPU oder GPU viel wärmer ist. Wenn du willst kannst du dem ja mit einem Radiator dazwischen funken, unterm Strich bemerkste das im Alltag aber nicht.
Ich persönlich würde das von der Wahl des Gehäuses und der Wahl der tatsächlichen Radis abhängig machen. Je nach dem welches Gehäuse und welche Radis es werden gibts dann evt durch die Verteilung der Radis viel extra Schlauch, der gar nicht nötig wäre, da ja dann deine Pumpe mehr schaufeln muss, du den Luftflow mit jedem Schlauch "belastest" etc pp.

Ach .. 2te GPU, iwie überlesen ... da würde ich dann auch nen Radi dazwischen Klemmen, also zwischen CPU und Graka Gespann, das wird dann doch bisschen wärmer. Bei einer zweiten Graka brauchst du aber eh mehr Kühlfläche, ich ging oben nur von CPU und einer 290 aus.


----------



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Okay, verstanden. 

Erstmal möchte ich ja nur meinen i5 und meine GPU unter Wasser setzen und zu gegebener Zeit schauen, wie OC verkraftbar ist. 
Ein 480er unterm Dach bin ich dann erstmal für dieses Setup reichlich gerüstet oder?
Ein weiterer Radi kann dann ja immernoch zwischen geklemmt werden, wenns nötig wird.


----------



## chapchap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Definiere reichlich ...  Für dein jetziges Setup reicht das vollkommen. Für OC hast du 50W Kühlleistung Reserve (gemäss Faustregel), das reicht für ein bisschen OC noch aus ohne das deine Lüfter am Radi Volldampf geben müssen. 
Wenns dann mehr wird, gibts nen zusätzlichen Radi


----------



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Na ich will mit der WaKü erreichen das die Innereien vernümpftig und leise gekühlt werden. Ich will später nicht da sitzen und meckern: Och die Luftkühlung war aber effektiver, und mir dann noch nen Radiator fürs Grundsetup dazu zu kaufen. Nervig und Stressig^^
Warum nicht direkt auf Luftkühlung? Weil persönliche Präferenzen undso.. Ist ja auch vollkommen egal.

Es kann schon etwas mehr sein, bevor es hinterher zu wenig ist. 
So mein ich das mit reichlich 
Vielleicht tuts auch ein 360er. Da mach ich mich dann mal schlau. 

Das hat mir aber schonmal geholfen.


----------



## chapchap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

Dann aber eher mehr als weniger. Ich hab bei mir nen 360er drinne nur für die CPU mit OC.
Nicht meckern wollen weil´s nicht reicht und zeitgleich die Radi-Fläche verkleinern beisst sich i-wie o.o

Dann gleich sowas hier und richtig


----------



## Shortgamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

So in etwa soll 'The Beast' dann aussehen  
Gut, dann einen 480er, wird ja nicht schlecht.

Vielleicht sogar zwei Kreisläufe mit unterschiedlichen fluoreszierenden Farben. Das wär der Knaller. 
Aber noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## chapchap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Custom Wakü - Mal ein paar Infos sammeln*

zhehe. Dann aber ein Bild posten, würde mich intressieren wie´s geworden ist


----------

